# Last nights kill



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Killed this guy last night with one shot to the head. He was about 10 yards away and I hit him in his left eye. When I was cleaning him I saw that the marble was buried into his eye socket.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice hunting!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

BULLSEYE!!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot, man...looks delicious


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great catch ! He is big !


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

damn, thats what i call a good shot! im about to switch to shooting marbles from cans.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job we need to get the crew together and hunt.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice shot and what sling is that, it looks very cool !

wll


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice shooting !! what band setup is it ??


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice shooting !! what band setup is it ??


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting. I am sure that was a quick kill.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ghost we should do a group rabbit hunt


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Nice shot and what sling is that, it looks very cool !
> 
> wll


What sling is that, inquiring minds want to know 

wll


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

its a pocket predator i won in the "that's what she said" contest


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice kill man, I makes me want to go out this weekend. Season ends Feb. 28th here.


----------

